# work for a tiler



## devonmark (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi, my name is Mark and I am a plasterer and tiler, I am self employed here in the U.K with a good reputation.

I have been thinking of moving out to Spain with my partner and our kids for a while now. 

Are there any tilers, or any of you for that matter, on here that can maybe give me an indication as to wether there's a call for tilers within the expat community. 

Thanks for reading...I'm sure I will be back with more questions regarding a move...Mark.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

devonmark said:


> Hi, my name is Mark and I am a plasterer and tiler, I am self employed here in the U.K with a good reputation.
> 
> I have been thinking of moving out to Spain with my partner and our kids for a while now.
> 
> ...



Well Mark, of course theres a requirement for tilers as everyone has tiles of one sort or another over here. Question is, will you be able to compete with the huge number of ex pat tilers that got here before you and work at a realistic level of pay 

Make sure you have enough money to tide you over whilst your business is building up, as it will (like any other new business) be a slow process.

To pay your "stamp" here as self employed the monthly charge is about €230 ... and thats if you turn over a cent or not.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It does always come across as negative, but there are so many people who come over here and think its easy, Sadly, building work here at the mo has slowed down/stopped due to overproduction, wages are not as high as the UK and of course you have to not only compete with other Brits for work, but I think the Spanish tend to get priority.

Also we have found that the cost of living isnt as cheap as we'd hoped (maybe a tad less than the UK), petrol prices are going up by the day and the pound against the euro is going down.

Its really sad, cos I know how desperate I was to come over here and I wouldnt let anything get in my way, however, the only way we could afford to do it was if my OH commutes back to the UK for work. He's hoping to set up a sister company here in Spain, but thats not gonna be quick.

But enough moaning. I love it here! I wouldnt change it for the world. The climate, the space, the people, the relaxed atmosphere, the freedom.... it all makes it worthwhile and a wonderful place to live!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Also we have found that the cost of living isnt as cheap as we'd hoped (maybe a tad less than the UK), petrol prices are going up by the day and the pound against the euro is going down.


Thats interesting you say that. I used to speak to someone in Coin, and they said the same about the cost of living.

Yet here I find it much cheaper than the UK. Yes fuel has gone up from 91 cents to 1.11 in 18 months, but so it has everywhere. I did a comparison when we moved here and it was about 30% cheaper, which is great for us because we earn in sterling. Rate of exchange is a real pain though at the moment as you say


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats interesting you say that. I used to speak to someone in Coin, and they said the same about the cost of living.
> 
> Yet here I find it much cheaper than the UK. Yes fuel has gone up from 91 cents to 1.11 in 18 months, but so it has everywhere. I did a comparison when we moved here and it was about 30% cheaper, which is great for us because we earn in sterling. Rate of exchange is a real pain though at the moment as you say



We moved to the wrong end didnt we LOL!!! 

Since we've been here, just under two months, I've seen petrol prices rise from 1.04 to 1.15 euros for unleaded. (Although we use diesel, its always the unleaded price that catches my eye).

My weekly shopping bill is around 170 euros a week (that was in Mercadona, I could bring it down in Lidls, but I dont like it in there much), in the UK it was around £150, so slightly less. Not sure what our untility bills are yet, I think the gas will be cheaper

Actually I've heard that in our area rents are much dearer too, but my OH wanted to be near Marbella as he feels there's good business opportunites for him!!! 


Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> We moved to the wrong end didnt we LOL!!!
> 
> Since we've been here, just under two months, I've seen petrol prices rise from 1.04 to 1.15 euros for unleaded. (Although we use diesel, its always the unleaded price that catches my eye).
> 
> ...


Yep, I think its the Southern effect
Our shop about every 10 days is around €75 - €100 , and we dont skimp on our food. We shop mainly at Carrefour, but we also use the local farmers markets where the food is cheap and fresh.
You can get a 4 course meal down the road for €8

Gas bottles are about €12.50 I think.
Electric isn't cheap here though, about the same as the UK if not more


----------



## devonmark (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Strav, Jo,

Thanks for the replies, my reasons for looking at a move to spain are not really money orientated, it is to give the kids and ourselves a better quality of life, the same reasons you give Jo.

What region/area are you in Strav, just returned from Coin and property prices seem high, not really thought of where to look at yet, would like somewhere close to an expat community as that is where I would be marketing myself. Workwise I have no intention to work on sites, never have and never will, I aim to work within the domestic market doing retiles etc..

I would just like to earn enough to be comfortable, if I can convince myself that it will be possible, I would be out of this country quicker than a rat up a drainpipe..

Once again thanks for the replies...Mark.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

devonmark said:


> Hi Strav, Jo,
> 
> Thanks for the replies, my reasons for looking at a move to spain are not really money orientated, it is to give the kids and ourselves a better quality of life, the same reasons you give Jo.
> 
> ...



I'm in Oliva, Near Gandia & Denia (Northern Costa Blanca). There is an expat community here for sure. When we started looking we were in Altea and moved up the coast as we found properties here better value. I'm sure theres work to be gained by putting flyers in letter boxes and gradually gaining a reputation.


----------

